# Muffin Tin Thighs



## CraigC (May 16, 2016)

I posted these in the dinner thread last weekend and totally forgot to put them here. Got the recipe and method from Myron Mixon's book. He calls them cupcake thighs, I call them fantastic! I did these on the Egg.


----------



## GA Home Cook (May 16, 2016)

Craig -  i missed it on the dinner thread, can you give us some details?


----------



## CraigC (May 16, 2016)

Here is a link to the recipe and method. I used the recipes for the rub and sauces from the book as the others beginning with "Jack's Old South" are purchase only. I also used throw away foil pans. The cupcake pans (2) and the baking pan had to be modified to fit my BGE.

Myron Mixonâ€™s World-Famous Cupcake Chicken recipe | Epicurious.com

Basic Chicken Rub, Basic Vinegar Sauce and Basic Hickory Sauce

Now that these will be a part of future entertaining, I may use the silicon ones he uses or buy a bake ware type metal pan.


----------



## salt and pepper (May 16, 2016)

Love  cupcake chicken...here's my version, boneless.









[/IMG]


----------



## medtran49 (May 16, 2016)

I made it a point to go to Bass Proshops and buy more seedless blackberry preserves this past weekend.  These were probably some of the BEST chicken I have ever had and I want more!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 16, 2016)

Muffin Tin Thighs sounds like a disparaging remark


----------



## Andy M. (May 16, 2016)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Muffin Tin Thighs sounds like a disparaging remark



Yeah, made me think of an old girlfriend...


----------



## Culturedhick (May 17, 2016)

Those look great!


----------



## GA Home Cook (May 17, 2016)

Craig/Joey,

Sorry more questions.  How big of a hole goes in the muffin pan?  Assuming the stock will seep up into the muffin pan?

Joey -  do you use boneless/skinless thighs?

Hal


----------



## CraigC (May 17, 2016)

Since I used disposable, aluminum muffin/cupcake pans, I used a pairing knife to punch slits in the bottom of the "cups".


----------



## salt and pepper (May 17, 2016)

GA Home Cook said:


> Craig/Joey,
> 
> Sorry more questions.  How big of a hole goes in the muffin pan?  Assuming the stock will seep up into the muffin pan?
> 
> ...



    I drill 5/16" holes in the pan. No I bone out skinned thighs, sometimes I peel the skin and scrap away the fat, then place the skin back on the thigh.


----------



## GA Home Cook (May 17, 2016)

sorry Craig one more question - what temp did you set your smoker to?


Thanks


Hal


----------



## CraigC (May 17, 2016)

GA Home Cook said:


> sorry Craig one more question - what temp did you set your smoker to?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...



It's in the first link I posted under Preparation, 300F.


----------

